# Speedcubers in Alberta, Canada



## penguinz7 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone around the GP area?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2013)

I've got the same question for people in my area, I know I few (like 5) but never thought to ask

Edit: I'm in Atlanta ga btw


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Dec 7, 2013)

MORE CUBERS FROM ALBERTA!!!!!!!   

We're not from the GP area, but there's a decent sized community in Edmonton now, and I know there are some in Calgary.
We've had a few meetups and one unofficial competition so far, and are looking to do another one perhaps in January.

See: https://www.facebook.com/groups/albertacubers/


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome are you going to that? I aml.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll be going to the second half. I didn't realize it conflicted with my linear algebra midterm until after I booked the hall; it was the one course I'm taking without a syllabus in PDF form, and I somehow missed it...

Anyway, looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 3, 2014)

ok cool, seeya!


----------

